# Which is better?



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Fire belly newt

OR 

Bearded dragon?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

EDIT!! You didn't post a poll!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

BD Love them!! ^^


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I have to go with bearded dragon xD


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> I have to go with bearded dragon xD


 NNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoOOOooooOOooOOooOOooOoooOOooO


----------

